# super c planter problems



## leslierob44 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a super c with mid mount planters that are driven buy chain that hooks to each side of a sprocket coming out of the side of the tractor but i cant figure out how to stop planters from turning when u turn at end off row i must have something missing


----------



## fatfred (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello leslierob44,
It sounds like your planters are very similar to the ones on a Super A. If so there should be a rod that hooks between the planter frame and the gear box on the planters that will disengage the planters when the lift is raised. I haven't seen any of these in years. Good luck finding what you need for these are great working planters.


----------



## fatfred (Sep 18, 2013)

Correction to my last post. This rod hooks between lift arm and planters. Good luck again


----------

